# lights



## CBACH22 (Oct 17, 2008)

im thinking about changing all my interior lights to blue how to i change the ac nobs and my gas door and mode/set switchs also do you no the bulb sizes for the dome light and the ones by our pedals or passangers feet thanks


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

From the Sylvania website.


2006 PONTIAC GTO

Low beam headlamp
H11-55W

High beam headlamp
H9-65W

Parking light
1157A
1157AST Silverstar Signal Lighting: Complete the Look: Crisp, Clean, Style
1157ALL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Front turn signal
1157A
1157AST Silverstar Signal Lighting: Complete the Look: Crisp, Clean, Style
1157ALL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Rear turn signal
1156A
1156AST Silverstar Signal Lighting: Complete the Look: Crisp, Clean, Style

Tail light
1157
1157LL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Stop light
1157
1157LL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Fog/Driving light
9040

Back up light
1156
1156LL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Front sidemarker
168
168LL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Glove box
6418
6418LL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp

Map light
DE3175

Step/Courtesy light
161
6418
6418LL Long Life Upgrade: Up to twice the life of the standard lamp


----------

